# To lose 80Ibs from the kitchen



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My goal is to get down from 380ibs to 200ibs by changing my diet alone. 
:O


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Well as an update I lost 15pounds in a month just watching what I eat


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Amazing job, it's true...Abs are made in the kitchen. Eating all that protein, if you started lifting weights you'd burn a lot of fat, a lot more than just diet alone.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Well as an update I lost 15pounds in a month just watching what I eat


congrats, keep it up


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's wonderful! Congratulations! :yay


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

grats!!!

add some cardio!!! you can do it at home....
or some weight lifting...more muscle=more fat burning


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Update: lost 35 Ibs in two months. watching what I eat. moderate weightlifting I have added to my plan. I just hope I can continue losing more weight without having to go on a roller coaster. I really need some motivation..:O)


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

You're doing great! Keep at it.


----------



## 2break (Apr 28, 2011)

Inspirational!


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

I was going to say add weightlifting, but you already beat me to the punch. You are doing great work, keep it up bro!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow 

This is great. Imma try it


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Update: lost 35 Ibs in two months. watching what I eat. moderate weightlifting I have added to my plan. I just hope I can continue losing more weight without having to go on a roller coaster. I really need some motivation..:O)


Great job. Maybe given your example, ppl will start to actually watch what they eat to lose weight. Sports is easy, eating clean isn't. Congrats again


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Good work, keep doing it don't look back. I also lost a lot of just by watching what I eat. I also suggest not to drink sugary drinks or Soda(unless it's diet).


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Good job Maven! I should probably start watching what I eat too. I've been eating too much junk lately.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

oh my

congratulations!

inspired!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

currently at 320Ibs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Pretty soon, you should add walking. The weight will start coming off faster!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

great job dude  keep it up


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! You lost 60 pounds? That's amazing... that puts my record of losing 40 pounds from 175 to 135 to shame.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^Pretty soon, you should add walking. The weight will start coming off faster!


Yeah I hardly do any exercise..



illmatic1 said:


> great job dude  keep it up


Thankyou 



Anti depressant said:


> Wow! You lost 60 pounds? That's amazing... that puts my record of losing 40 pounds from 175 to 135 to shame.


Nice..At least youre in a healthy range..I need to be at least 200 Ibs to be in shape..imo


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Adding some walking -- will give you better results.
Our bodies are like a bank account -- food goes in -- and stores up but doesn't work off unless you exercise -- like making a withdraw.

congrats on your weight loss so far, I know it's not easy.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

My goal is to be 200 pounds as well. I'm 250 pounds. I'm giving myself a year to lose the weight. That means I have to lose about a pound a week.
My biggest obstacle is binging at night, degenerative arthritus, and a herniated disk, but I'm doing what weightlifting I can do and what cardio I can do and trying to change my diet and eat in moderation.
Good Luck.....


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow..Great job


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Well as an update I lost 15pounds in a month just watching what I eat


You mean you used to eat blindfolded?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hoddesdon said:


> You mean you used to eat blindfolded?


 No...I would eat like the cookie Monster...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

update: lost twenty pounds more in two months..


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

dude that's freaking awesome. Look at your starting pic and look at your pic of today. huge improvement don't stop


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

youngloc said:


> dude that's freaking awesome. Look at your starting pic and look at your pic of today. huge improvement don't stop


 Thanks it took me too long to start losing weight but i dont want to lose weight too fast..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Update: Im still the same from two months ago going up and down in weight at around three hundred pounds but ive lost about 80ibs in a year so..I tried starting in 2010 but didnt really start losing weight until last year


Im able to fit into clothes that didnt fit me


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Abraham (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Maven,
Keep going and like to share some effective weight losing tips here.
Break your meals in 5/6 small meals including snacks and prefer raw food over processed food. Increase your water intake, drink green tea and avoid beverages, soda and even diet soda. Avoid eating anything before going to bed and get enough sleep of 7/8 hours in a day.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Abraham said:


> Hi Maven,
> Keep going and like to share some effective weight losing tips here.
> Break your meals in 5/6 small meals including snacks and prefer raw food over processed food. Increase your water intake, drink green tea and avoid beverages, soda and even diet soda. Avoid eating anything before going to bed and get enough sleep of 7/8 hours in a day.


Hi Abraham thanks for the tips. what ive found that helped me lose weight has been to eat my meals spaced out four to five hours. for example
breakfast at 9:00 am. moderate sized meal depending on the portion of my meal ill have a snack in between. snack could be a fruit with ice cream..Peanut butter, or cereal. and this goes for three snacks in one day depending if my meals were not large..
Lunch at 1:00 or 2:00pm
Dinner: 6:00 or 7:00pm 
..Ive tried eatng five to six small meals a day every two to three hours but gave up and let myself go for the hell of it but thats because I was careless about my health so..


----------



## Abraham (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Maven,
You are welcome and hope you are having balanced meal plans now. What are your meal plans and are you having exercise regularly?
castle hills personal trainer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Abraham said:


> Hi Maven,
> You are welcome and hope you are having balanced meal plans now. What are your meal plans and are you having exercise regularly?
> castle hills personal trainer


Thanks 
I dont really plan out my meals I just try not to focus so much on dieting rather eating healthy and eating less than I normally would.I mostly eat lean meats like chicken, lean ground beef, turkey, roast beef, vegetables, fruits, whole grains.etc. sometimes Ill have a fattening food once a week like a pizza. I dont do very much exercise except a little walking once or twice a week.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Update still struggling to get below 300Ibs currently at 319Ibs so ive gone up again since october..havent really lost anymore weight since august of last year..Ive finally got to sign up for a gym membership but its my eating habits thats killing my weight loss goals..i try to avoid buying junk food like chips, candy, cake, its difficult to resist temptation..Going to the gym has helped me feel better about myself and little more motivated to do stuff..


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Keep losing weight and never lose hope. I'll marry you when you reach your goal even though you don't like me, haha.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Update: Not doing too good with my eating plan. Im still around 330Ibs haven't really lost any weight Ive gained about 30 pounds in the last 8 months. Going to the gym is not really the problem for me its the mental part of changing my eating plan aside from the anxiety of being around people. I tend to eat a lot of sweets and junk food so that's the main reason why I think im soo overweight.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Update: Not doing too good with my eating plan. Im still around 330Ibs haven't really lost any weight Ive gained about 30 pounds in the last 8 months. Going to the gym is not really the problem for me its the mental part of changing my eating plan aside from the anxiety of being around people. I tend to eat a lot of sweets and junk food so that's the main reason why I think im soo overweight.


You really should kick the bad habits and eat more healthy. Its tough, I know. I was never overweight, but junk food, fast food, and soda was pretty much on the menu everyday. It probably took me a good year before I fully kicked those habits, but once I did I started seeing changes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Update: Im currently the same weight when the last time I posted my progress. I fluctuate between 330Ibs to 300Ibs and back forth. What doesnt make sense is I find that losing weight gets harder and harder. Ive tried eating no breads, pasta, junk food, rice, potatoes, lean meats, vegetables, and some fruit for three days. I was hoping to make it for two weeks as my pcp said. I thought it was torture not having hardly anything to eat couldnt even have complex carbohydrates like oatmeal and whole wheat foods. I did some binge eating on blue berries, bread, and chocolate candy after three days on the restrictive dieting. Mentally I just havent found a way to lose the desire to overeat while exercising isnt soo much of a big deal.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Update: Im currently the same weight when the last time I posted my progress. I fluctuate between 330Ibs to 300Ibs and back forth. *What doesnt make sense is I find that losing weight gets harder and harder*. Ive tried eating no breads, pasta, junk food, rice, potatoes, lean meats, vegetables, and some fruit for three days. I was hoping to make it for two weeks as my pcp said. I thought it was torture not having hardly anything to eat couldnt even have complex carbohydrates like oatmeal and whole wheat foods. I did some binge eating on blue berries, bread, and chocolate candy after three days on the restrictive dieting. Mentally I just havent found a way to lose the desire to overeat while exercising isnt soo much of a big deal.


It makes sense because you're getting fitter and would need more work to lose weight. For example, it would be harder for a 160 lb person to lose 10 lbs compared to someone who is 250 lbs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gunner21 said:


> It makes sense because you're getting fitter and would need more work to lose weight. For example, it would be harder for a 160 lb person to lose 10 lbs compared to someone who is 250 lbs.


Hmm. Thats weird. I thought it should be easier because you feel less likely to overeat and not feel the need snack soo much. Damn depression makes me crave carbohydrates sometimes and of course binge eating doesnt help your diet. No on is forcing me to eat junk and Im responsible what I put in my mouth i just dont have the determination and motivation to get where I want to be. I got tired of eating smart and I guess lazyness and lack of personal responsibility is part of the reason Im obese.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

way to abuse that God given jaw line...


----------

